# new range



## myanne (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello,

I have had my thyroid blood test results and thought that were quite good and an improvement on past results.

However, I realise that the range has changed so now I'm not sure if they're good or bad.

FreeT4 = 11.4 pmol/L (8.4-19.1)

TSH 2.2 mllU/L (0.3-4.8)

I have been feeling under the weather for a few years now but my results are always in range. I am having another antibody test soon as I do have some - although they are also in range.

Could anyone tell me if the results are normal or a bit on the suspect side - especially the T4

Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

75% of the range for your free t4 is 16.4. That's usually the point where most people feel better (the 75% point, of the range, that is...not specifically 16.4). So you are a bit low there and your TSH is a bit high.

Have they ever tested free t3?


----------



## myanne (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you so much for replying.

No T3 tested and it's never been suggested. I have some antibodies (in range) and I'm about to have another antibody test. I also have a nodule on my right lobe. I just don't feel right and haven't for a long time.

I so want to feel back to normal.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

Thyroglobulin test?


----------



## myanne (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes i have had an ultrasound and FNA . it was thankfully benign and it was watched for a few months until it decreased. However I have the same symptoms of difficulty swallowing and fullness in the throat and extreme tiredness. i have had another ultrasound and the nodule was still there but they couldn't tell me if it was bigger or smaller. I will find all this out when i see the consultant.

I had thyrogloulin test when I first had the nodule and it was 44.43 (0-115)

also peroxidase 13.69 (0-33)


----------

